# Cramping everyday since ovulation



## b0obearx0

I had ovulation pains/aches on my left side on the 19th its now 6 days past ovulation and I've had some sort of cramping everyday since (either mild period like cramps or ovulation like aches) usually I ovulate and don't feel any cramps until a day or two before AF is due.. So I was wondering if any woman experienced this & turned out pregnant? 


Any answers would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## Dollface

I kept a journal of my TTC journey, and noted every little twinge or cramp. I had some sort of cramping EVERYDAY from ovulation up! It got a bit worse around AF time, and when I was 5 to 7 weeks, it was at its strongest. It lessened around 8 weeks, and I get just the slightest twinge now. But yeah, I cramped all the time, and am 11 weeks and 1 day today! Good luck!!


----------



## Rumpskin

I was like this with this pregnancy and with backache too - not an AF sign for me either!

Good luck xx


----------



## b0obearx0

Thank you for these answers, makes me feel more positive.. I never have cramps after ovulation until AF is due so I'm hoping it means this is my month! :)


----------



## b0obearx0

Also with me the cramping seems to be getting worse.. 8 days till AF is due, lets hope I get my BFP!


----------



## oboeverity

I cramped every day from ovulation, and it's only just abating now.... I was SURE AF was about to show her face when I got my BFP. Good luck to you ladies
xxx


----------



## b0obearx0

Did the cramping everyday since ovulation ever happen during any of your other cycles?


----------



## oboeverity

No. I don't usually cramp til day two of my AF
xxx


----------



## b0obearx0

I am so hopeful right now.. I never have cramping until a day or two before my period is due but I've had cramping every single day since ovulation.. So I'm hoping this is my month :)


----------



## oboeverity

I hope it is! One night, I felt as though someone was twisting my insides. At the time, I was a rock bottom as I though AF was coming, but looking back, I'm fairly sure it was implantation. Never felt anything like it.
xxx


----------



## b0obearx0

Dang! How far along are you now? I really hope this is my month, we want it so bad!


----------



## oboeverity

I *think* I'm 6 weeks tomorrow; my dates are all over because I have irregular periods
xx


----------



## b0obearx0

That's good, congrats to you :) I am so anxious to test but I'm gonna wait atleast till the day AF is due, when did you get your positive?


----------



## oboeverity

The day AF was due, so 14dpo. I tested BFN at home and at the GPs the day before. It took three Superdrugs and a CBDigi to convince me!
xxx


----------



## b0obearx0

I bet! I know whenever I get my positive I will probably not believe it! lol


----------



## oboeverity

I'm on BFP number 8 now. Talk about insecure! Four Superdrug tests, two CB digis, on GP test, and now one Tesco test. Which means there's one left in the box, lol!
xxx


----------



## b0obearx0

Lol haha I'm gonna be the same way.. I have 3 pregnancy tests so I might take one at 12dpo just to see if I have any luck.. I have 1 First Response & 2 E.P.T digital.. Do you know if the E.P.T digitals are good ones?


----------



## gilmore85

hi i get cramps from ovulation to af all the time and have yet to have a :bfp:

but like you said you don't normally have this so fx for you :thumbup:


----------



## sarahjane10

hey lovelly

i never get ovulation cramps but december omg they were bad right up till af was due! but she did not come!!!! :)

so i hope this is the month for you

make sure you keep us posted :hugs:
xx


----------



## b0obearx0

Hey ladies.. so update on me.. I am now 8 dpo and the cramps have stopped, I'm hoping it doesn't mean anything bad! I really hope this is my month! Did any of you ladies cramps stop and then come back & got your BFP?


----------



## mom2one

I'm the same way, I have had cramps every day since ovulation. I'm really hoping it's not the wicked witch showing up. I'm going to my doc's on Friday, I *think* I'll be 15DPO then, I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Queen11

Hi there I'm queen 11 and I've been having cramps since ovulation which was 6 days ago I'm ttc too and I'm hoping I've been successful all the best


----------

